# New Power Tools



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

I'm just about that point where I'm going ti need to replace my power tools soon (drill, impact, sawzall, circular saw, etc)
Any Suggestions?
I'm typically a Milwaukee guy, but I've been looking at Ridgid's products and they look pretty nice, good price tag too,
wuddya guys think???


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Not sure on Rigid. I love the Milwaukee Fuel power tools. I used them at my old contractor. At my new one, we use Dewalt, and I'm not a fan at all. At home I have had a Hitachi set for a few years and I really like it. Lifetime warranty on tools(not batteries). Not sure I would buy for my business. I used Makita my whole life growing up, and hitachi feels and looks the same in my hand. My 2 cents.... Also, Milwaukee makes a lot of specialty plumbing tools as well. More then I have seen from other lines.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a Ridgid cordless drill and impact driver and bought a Milwaukee set last spring and couldn't believe how much better the Milwaukee was

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We are phasing out dewalt 18v for Milwaukee fuel. IMHO unless you go hilti, fuel is the way to go.

FWIW, don't buy the m12 drill snake. I'm quite disappointed with it.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Have you tried the m12 sawzall? It's the best thing I have used for cutting PVC. Works really well. If I had a business, I would buy Milwaukee.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ROCcity88 said:


> I'm just about that point where I'm going ti need to replace my power tools soon (drill, impact, sawzall, circular saw, etc)
> Any Suggestions?
> I'm typically a Milwaukee guy, but I've been looking at Ridgid's products and they look pretty nice, good price tag too,
> wuddya guys think???


I have Milwaukee and really like them and have never tried Ridgid. If you are looking to switch brands make sure you check and compare the RPM's on the drill and impact driver, and the SPM's on the sawzall. You don't want to buy all new tools and they end up being slower.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ace4548 said:


> Have you tried the m12 sawzall? It's the best thing I have used for cutting PVC. Works really well. If I had a business, I would buy Milwaukee.


Are you talking about the m12 hackzall? If so, wait until you get your hands on the m18 hackzall. So much power and way more comfortable to hold especially one handed compared to a sawzall.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes that is it! After using it the other day, I want one.. And now they have the 18v.. Just went from 6 to midnight .


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I switched from Dewalt to Milwaukee and have been pleased. Seems like Milwaukee has a larger selection of tools and is now offering a 9 amp battery


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

supakingDFW said:


> I switched from Dewalt to Milwaukee and have been pleased. Seems like Milwaukee has a larger selection of tools and is now offering a 9 amp battery


yeah, Milwaukee really seems to be cranking out some nice stuff lately. I'll be maxing out my tool account every year on new Milwaukee power tools for sure haha

The only thing is, I'm not a fan of replacing batteries all the time, call me old fashioned but I like the corded tools. More power too.


----------

